# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  A little piece of my heart!

## Davius

Great love poem 

All the love that history knows
Is said to be found in a single rose.
Yet all the love that could be found in two,
Is less than what I feel for you.

The red rose whispers passion,
And the white rose breaths of love;
O, the red rose is a Falcon,
And the white rose is a dove.

But I send you a cream-white rose
With a flush on its petal tips;
For love that is purest and sweetest
Has a kiss of desire on the lips.

----------


## Davius

Why I Love you 

When I think about why I love you,
I realize I can't just think of one reason,
It's not just your quick wit,
It's not just your devastating looks,
It's not just the way you make me feel,
It's not just the way you make me smile whenever I think of you,
Its more then any of this,
But all in all its true,
I love you because you are you.

----------


## Davius

I love you 

Were so very far away
But I love you anyway
Lets always be together
Stay with me forever
Say you love me
Say youll hug me
Till the day we die
Im going to cry
Im happy for us
Our togetherness
I want to keep your hand
When we walk through the sand
Please say I do
Cause with all my heart
*I love you*

----------


## Davius

*7 Day Love Story* 

On Sunday, she educated my lips 
On how to give her the perfect kiss 

On Monday, she granted me the honor 
Of calling her my sweetie boo 

On Tuesday, she introduced 
Her love to my heart 

On Wednesday, she sit atop my heart 
And admired how beautiful 
It looked while robed in her love 

On Thursday, she injected me 
With a potent dose 
Of her climatic passion 
And refused to help me 
As I overdosed on her ecstasy 

On Friday, peacefully she slept 
As I tied my penny loafers 
With the ribbons of her sorrows 
Then turned and walked away 
With her sadness 

On Saturday, barefooted 
She chased me down 
On the leafy fields of October 
And wrote I love you 
Across my eyes 
Using her teardrops 
And the depth of her love 
I felt in her tears 
As slowly they walked down my eyes 
And forever splashed in my soul

----------


## Davius

*A Love For All Time*  

Breathless kisses
Burning touches
Soft-spoken words of love
Urgently spoken words of passion.
A man and a woman
One complete love
Since time began
Predestined to be as one.
We've been together before
In other lifetimes
We've fought dragons
And have been torn from each others arms
Yet our love prevailed.
We've walked on this earth many times together
Perhaps for a moment
Perhaps for years
But our heart is one heart
And we were meant to be.
So when our time on earth
Once again comes to a close
Have no worries my dear
For we will find each other again
And again
And again.
For our love is ageless
Eternal
A love for all time

----------


## Davius

I love you (II)

You dont seem to realize
That you dont need to hide
The love that we feel
Only means pain
If youre not by my side

I know how you feel about me
All your actions say the same
That our relationship can go on
And we can endure
Even if I never share your name

When Im with you
I feel so alive
So warm and loved
The cold, cruel world
I know I can survive

When youre not with me
And I dont hear your voice
I feel so alone and lost
Its true, I wait for you
Because of my love I made my choice

*Because I love you*

PS:
Kjo eshte e fundit qe postoj  per sot nga kolekcioni im i kahmotshem qe kam pasur offline ne kompjuter, herat tjera kthehem perseri me kendim tim te zemres.

Krejt miqësisht, Davius

----------


## love_ya

hey where do u get these poems from????? help please

----------


## Davius

i still love you 

when i see ur face
all those feelings come rushing back to me
jus longing to be in her place
to know what it feels like to be free
i wish i could feel ur love once again
but i know i was the one that ended it all
but i still think back and remember when
u would always pick me up b4 id fall
u were the best thing that ever happened to me
i stil cant figure out why i let u go
but its still remain to be seen
and we may never know
i still love u

----------


## Davius

i still love u (part 2)

with every ounce of my heart
buti know ur love for her is true
so these feelings i have, ill never impart
i hope one day ull come back
i hope one day ull feel the same
i hope one day ull fill that crack
and one day be calling my name
u are the greatest person i know
i never want to lose u
so these feelings ill never let show
unless i feel compelled to
i want to tell u so badly
i cant though
so ill jus sit here so sadly
until you let her go
i can see myself spending a great deal of my life wiff u
becuase u complete me
ive loved u since the first day i met you
and w/o u, i could never be all that u see
so when u are free and unattached
come tell me about how u grew
because then my heart would be unlatched
and i could tell u that i'm so in love wiff you

----------


## Davius

*i smell a heartbreak*  

you are my smile and my tears,
my hopes and my fears.
you prompt me to rhyme
to giggle; to evolve 
into a creature
I before despised
looked down to, 
criticized. I realize now 
what I failed to understand then;
that someone can make you feel
so fabulous that you cannot contain
your laughter, that you are almost 
content to accidentally brush your hand
against his, that you can smell his
soft scent of soap from a crowd,
that all day you can wait for only a
glance, that youll generate
excuses to talk

the ride has no end,
guessing over and over again 
does that mean anything?
and you want to tell him
without saying a word,
you want him to know
without admitting it
but he doesnt understand.

evenings rest in recliners 
with a mental slideshow and no popcorn
reviewing the days events,
pausing over captions of his face,
gazing into his blue eyes 
wondering, hoping
doubting

is it possible to drown in your
own disbelief? can I expect him to 
prove what he doesnt know exists?


*Bonus nga nje mik qe jeton ne Argjentine eshte kjo:*

you asked for a rock and i gave you a mountain
you asked for a tear and i gave you an ocean
you asked for a song and i wrote you a symphony
you asked for a book and i wrote you a trilogy
you asked for a part of me and i gave you everything
i guess you didn't see it coming

----------


## Davius

Letter From You 

While cleaning out my closet
I found a note wirtten by you,
Just a heart with a few words
That spelled out "I love you."

Questions now arise
From those few and simple words,
What happend to those feelings?
Were they just empty words?
Or have they just lost all meaning?

Now a space in my heart is filled
With stones and shards of ice,
A special place for love was killed
And will never be revived.

I still have the note
That you wrote to me,
So you cannot say
That you never lied to me,
You better be happy
With everything you do and see,
You have twice the happiness
You took mine away from me.

----------


## Davius

I LOVE YOU


Three simple words can be the ultimate test of a relationship.
Some people want to keep it a secret
While others announce it to the world.
If the words said
Do not have the meaning they are supposed to have,
Mere words can become one of the cruelest things imaginable.
On the other hand, if the words are true,
Bad days and even bad lifetimes
Can be turned around in an instant.

How many words have been given to the meaning of those three?
Large amounts of time have been spent by many people
About the meaning of those words and the ways
They can be put to better use,
But can such talk ever replace the words themselves?
Deep meaning is found in those words,
Especially love the verb, the action.
I, the word used to refer to self,

Must create the action, otherwise the verb is meaningless.
You, the one being addressed, recieves the action.
Hopefully the one being loved
Will be able to love in return.
Great variations can be given to the original meaning
By focusing on a particular detail.

Said by lovers, friends, relatives, and even total strangers
Having an interest in each other for many different reasons.
All of the meanings are different,
Yet they all have the same meaning.
Found beyond the boundaries of space and time,
Just three words are among the easiest to understand
In the spoken language.

*I LOVE YOU!*

----------


## Davius

Love me more 

Love me more
O my beautiful illusion
Make me drown
The ocean is calling for me
Kill me more 
Perhaps as dead I can live more
O my love
My most beautiful lady
I have loved you 
Till the fire of love had burned me
I have been lonely
Till you came to live in my eyes
I have been lost
Till your love had grown to be my map
No other worlds map does matter any more

I have been the oldest city of sorrow
My wounds were deep 
Even deeper than hieroglyphics
And my pain was spreading like an oil spill over the sea
Until I have met you

You are the bird of my heart
And the sand of the beach
You are my soul,
The taste of ice
And taste of fire
You are my practice of doubt and belief
I am afraid of the unknown, so strengthen me.
I tremble from the darkness, so hold me.
I shake from the cold, so cover me.
And sit next to me and chant to me.
For, since the Genesis,
I have searched for a temple for my heart
And for a womans love
That wings me to the sun and leaves me there

O my sun 
My lighthouse
My lantern
O perfume of my garden
Build for me a bridge with your scent
So I will be able to visit you
To rewrite the genesis together

For your eyes my lady
I left all my women
I threw my history in the sun
I effaced my birth certificate
Just I kept the name u used to call me with:
My love

----------


## Davius

Cry 

Don't cry
for me 
or what could be
tears just part of the show 
but they still flow
flow down
fear chased
to make a case
for the shoulda, woulda, never has been.
easily erased 
wipped in haist
close your heart to hold the pace.

Don't cry
for you 
and what you must do
to live your life 
and cut like a knife
cut deep 
and dont care
why should it be fair
when it shoulda, woulda, never has been.
too messy to fix 
despite all the tricks
that stuburnance gave to me

Don't cry
Don't cry
its all for the best
letting true love go to the rest.

----------


## Davius

I Do Not Want To Love Again  

I do not want to love again, I do not dare to dream. 
To have someone to love me, is not in the cards it seems. 
I do not want to love again, I don't think that I dare. 
I need to harden up my heart and somehow not to care. 
I do not want to love again, or feel a tender kiss. 
Perhaps someday I will forget that they even exist. 

I do not want to love again, or be wrapped in strong arms. 
I need to somehow not succumb to sweet, smooth talking charms. 
I do not want to love again, caught up in love's embrace, 
nor do I want to feel the bliss of which I had a taste. 

I do not want to love again, swept up within a smile, 
nor do I want to slowly drown, in eyes that do beguile. 
I do not want to love again, to let my feelings show, 
don't want to feel the magic, that would set me all aglow. 
I do not want to love again, and gaze upon the face 

of someone who's lovemaking took me to another place. 
I do not want to love again, for when I go to sleep, 
I'd want to tuck a piece of you within my heart to keep. 
I do not want to love again, and whisper in an ear. 
I do not want to say those words for anyone to hear.

----------


## Davius

Why 

I told myself a thousand times
never again not ever.
I think of you a thousand more
and a thousand times I wonder
What did I do 
What did she say
That such torment I must suffer
fleeting joy to be ingored
A hint of hope so sudden dashed
asunder
Continue searching remain resolve
The Quest is half the prize
Trust one day the circle closed
Dreams fulfilled and realized

----------


## Davius

*Just A.....? *  

these dark clouds cove my eyes
*my breath is taken by the words i can not speak*
my body trembles from the cold chilling breath of you on the back of my neck
*my lips don't smile anymore because you took my happiness away*  
my heart beats no more from the pain you put it though
*my soul is dead from everyday you killing me*
theres no sun in my life
*theres no moon in my night sky*
i am just a scared little girl in a big world
*can you see me.....?*

----------


## Davius

The Letter 

I opened the letter again today,
As I have done since the day it was sent,
It touches me with magic.

Your words spin a web of passion,
That fall over me like a misty veil.

I visualize your presence,
With the absence of time.

Each word beckoning me,
To listen with my soul.

I hear you as you speak of passion,
The sweet scent of passion,
Reminiscent of when we touch.

As I fold the pages , my eyes close,
To greet the tenderness of your kiss

----------


## Davius

While You're Away 

Not a day goes by,
That I don't think of you,
It may be once or often,
But each thought, brings a smile and a tear.

I whispered a phrase,
For you, a safe return.
And while you're far, far away,
*May it lighten your heart to think of me.*

----------


## ledio

Davius vete i ke bere keto poemat?

Shume te bukura.

----------

